# 18” Vermont Iron Works Elm



## D. Hermit (Apr 6, 2021)

Finished restoring another of my 24in non cat Elms today . I love these , by far my favorite stove. But I may be bias because im from Vermont. Not sure yet if this one will stay in the collection or not yet...


----------



## Hoytman (Apr 7, 2021)

Stop restoring them and sell me one to restore. Been looking forever! Tried to get in touch with Steve several times to no avail.


----------



## D. Hermit (Apr 7, 2021)

Hoytman said:


> Stop restoring them and sell me one to restore. Been looking forever! Tried to get in touch with Steve several times to no avail.


Sorry bud, I enjoy them too much! You can find them, but in even decent shape not restored, they are not cheap. And they are harder to come by every year. Most of the ones I buy were never listed, they come to me from word of mouth mostly these days. Still not cheap I assure you


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 7, 2021)

My guess is the owner of the Elm website has left it up but it hasnt been active for several years.


----------



## john sulllivan (Apr 7, 2021)

that is one cool looking stove. made in Vermont awesome.  i see some others in the back ground, they look like new great job.


----------



## SpaceBus (Apr 7, 2021)

Weren't these a part of the process that lead to the VC Defiant? I have found bits of information about these stoves before, but not much. Does it burn pretty clean? It's a very nice piece.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 7, 2021)

Sort of, the founder of VC and the founder of Elm all lived in a commune sort of situation in the Mad River Valley of VT. They lived in effectively a barn heated with a barrel stove. The claim is there was a competition amongst the friends for the best woodstove design and the Elm and VC was a result. A third stove design was developed but claimed impossible to build.  If you look at the Elm, its basically a barrel stove on steroids although the owner did a lot research on improving the design to the point where his non cat version was cleaner than his cat version. I think there are links to You Tube videos of his experiments on that site  I have kept an eye out over the years to get more info on the origin story as the story seems to be bit of a myth.  The individuals were mostly well educated folks with a entrepreneurial spirit that were looking for ways to support themselves when they were not skiing and this was when off the grid living was making a resurgence. I dont see how a VC design could be made as a one off (unless they welded one up with plate) so unless they just submitted designs on paper I do not know how they could do an actual  bakeoff. Nevertheless a great story.  Many were architects and its obvious in the Elm and VC designs that aesthetics were important in the design. 

For awhile the owner of the site  was selling all of the parts to make a new stove. 

The reputation in the northeast kingdom of  VT 15  years ago when I lived there for awhile was  they were a  high output stove that didnt turn down well. That works fine in drafty old home (of which there are many in rural VT) .I think most folks own them as much as a piece of functional art (somewhat steam punk) as an actual stove.


----------



## john sulllivan (Apr 7, 2021)

in 1992 me and a friend drove up to the VC factory and store, from south east mass, i came back with an intrepid 2, had it for 20 years, great stove.  

we where given a tour of the facility where they where coating the cast parts of the stove it was pretty cool. parts when in a funky brown color and came out red. on the way back we got caught up in a snow storm, we where in a toyota pick up with the stove strapped down in the back. what a trip, but it was worth it.


----------



## D. Hermit (Apr 7, 2021)

Lots of info on Steves website- Vermontironstove.com
Steve does still supply parts, he just does not do many refurbs a year any more. And does not build new anymore.
And they have zero affiliation with Vermont Castings, other than they were in the same contest and VC submitted the first defiant in the same contest, and went into production.
And Steve Slatter was still improving the design, but could not afford to get it epa tested. It may have passed.  The “Wildfire” Elm, was Steves creation if adding secondary air tubes in, and it does burn very clean, but testing is 50k, pass/fail.
And I have met people with Wildfires, and they are notorious for being hard to turn down. But I live in the heart of the NeK, and as bagger said, our old farmhouses have crap insulation so we all love a barrel stove, they seriously pump out heat ha.
They do actually sell Elms overseas, but they do not sell well in Europe. All the parts are now cast in Europe using original molds that Steve owns.
Peakbagger-Whereabouts in the Kingdom were you? I live out on rt14 out twords Jay.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 7, 2021)

Good to know about Steve. He used to post a lot on Hearth.  

I was hanging out in the Barton/Glover area for awhile 15 years ago.  I went to a few social events  with more than a few folks who had "charming old Vermont Houses" (also known as energy hogs) in their past. They might have been charming but they were energy hogs . Cut it in September  and burn it in October seemed to be the normal approach to burning and 8 to 10 cords a year seemed not unusual.  I worked with several Mad River valley folks who worked for Northern Power which was founded by one of the friends who hung out when the stoves were designed.  

The Glover area is interesting as many of the flatlanders from NY and CT who came up for the Bread and Puppet annual events bought the back to the land lifestyle and bought up land and settled in the area. A lot of "aging hippy creative types" mixing with the old style farmers. 

I and a lot of others were hoping that the big dollars being poured into the area by Stenger and that guy from Florida would put some real year round jobs into the area but that obviously crashed and burned. I guess these days about the only big business up there is the trash business  especially with the border closed.


----------



## Hoytman (Apr 7, 2021)

I had left voicemails and emails with zero returned from Steve. Not sure why. I was looking for parts to buy. Don’t need the stove “pipe”. Oh well...


----------



## LarryInMontana (Sep 12, 2021)

Here’s a photo of our 1979 24” Elm. It is still used regularly to heat our kitchen.

Lawrence


----------



## D. Hermit (Sep 12, 2021)

LarryInMontana said:


> Here’s a photo of our 1979 24” Elm. It is still used regularly to heat our kitchen.
> 
> Lawrence


Thats awesome! Here is a 1980 24” non cat I just finished and sold last week!


----------



## Blazzinghot (Sep 12, 2021)

I had no idea such a stove existed.  What neat looking stove. As I was very carefully looking over the pictures I could not help but think the window looks like a glass pie dish. Hmmm I wonder.  I can see why others are wanting one. Thanks for sharing other pictures as I was thinking I wanted to see the collection.


----------



## D. Hermit (Sep 12, 2021)

Blazzinghot said:


> I had no idea such a stove existed.  What neat looking stove. As I was very carefully looking over the pictures I could not help but think the window looks like a glass pie dish. Hmmm I wonder.  I can see why others are wanting one. Thanks for sharing other pictures as I was thinking I wanted to see the collection.


It absolutely is! The outside glass is a 9” pyrex pie dish! There is inside glass as well, that is your standard ceramic fire glass.


----------



## D. Hermit (Sep 12, 2021)

Here is the Cat model 24” w original nickel tree and handle, thats in the background, I did last month. I cleaned up all the nickel  in my etank. The whole thing came out amazing. I did this one for a guy from out of state who is picking it up in a couple weeks. I do have a few 36” models to do when I get back from vaca next week. But I also have a flood of F-series jotuls to tackle. Shaping up to be a busy start to the season!


----------



## Blazzinghot (Sep 12, 2021)

Is the pie dish standard?   The cat model is super this is the first time I have ever seen one of these stoves and believe me I am looking online for stoves almost every day.  How many sq., ft. does this stove heat? That would be very rewarding to fix up one  of these stoves.  Are these stoves in very bad shape when you first get them?  Thanks for sharing your cat model it looks brand new.


----------



## D. Hermit (Sep 12, 2021)

The pie dish is 100 percent standard! I think the 24” non cat is rated for 1500sq/ft, and the 24”cat is for 2000 sq/ft. Ive asked Steve before but I forgot. Its one of those stoves that people know pretty much exactly  what they want as far as model/size, they are more worried about the restoration quality and trim (nickel or not). This is just my experience here in VT where they were made, they are crazy popular. 

As far as condition, Ill attach a before(and a pic of the inside glass on the door), Ive gotten them pretty beat up before and rusty, and I sandblast them and replace anything that bad. Including I use the same machine shop Steve did, when he was building them, for barrels.
And I think you may be hard pressed to find any out on your side of the country. They never took off nationwide. Only here in the northeast/new England really.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Sep 12, 2021)

I can see why these stove would be popular. I am in the process of building a sand blaster but you have given me a nudge to finish it as I can see how it works on the rust. Makes it look brand new.  It takes a good sized air compressor to do sand blasting.  The other thing I like about these stoves is the design of the legs and of course the round window and the neat décor on the door.  You have done some nice work in fixing these up these great looking stoves thanks again for sharing your work with us.


----------



## D. Hermit (Sep 12, 2021)

Of course! And I have to admit,  I actually dont do the sandblasting myself. My shop is too small, I have a guy out in Barre who blasts granite and marble head stones, his sandblasting room is the size of my shop. And huge overhead crane and cable system to move everything around. So he doesn't even have to lift the actual barrel part himself ha. Just all the small pieces.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 13, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Of course! And I have to admit,  I actually dont do the sandblasting myself. My shop is too small, I have a guy out in Barre who blasts granite and marble head stones, his sandblasting room is the size of my shop. And huge overhead crane and cable system to move everything around. So he doesn't even have to lift the actual barrel part himself ha. Just all the small pieces.


Blasting rooms are nice! I used to work for a family business that made blasting cabinets, custom cabinets, and rooms. I managed the parts warehouse. One of the "display models" has/had an aluminum Viper block sitting in it to show what fits.


----------



## D. Hermit (Sep 13, 2021)

SpaceBus said:


> Blasting rooms are nice! I used to work for a family business that made blasting cabinets, custom cabinets, and rooms. I managed the parts warehouse. One of the "display models" has/had an aluminum Viper block sitting in it to show what fits.


Its one of the coolest things ive seen! And the quality you get is nothing like what you can do at home. I want to try an experiment and bring in an enameled stove and see if he can take the enamel completely off down to bare cast again, and how long it would take. I have not met a sandblasting set up at home yet that can take enamel completely off in any economical way, but it would be a real game changer if I could pick up Jotuls w trashed enamel for next to nothing and could take it back to bare cast.


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 13, 2021)

Deranged Hermit said:


> Its one of the coolest things ive seen! And the quality you get is nothing like what you can do at home. I want to try an experiment and bring in an enameled stove and see if he can take the enamel completely off down to bare cast again, and how long it would take. I have not met a sandblasting set up at home yet that can take enamel completely off in any economical way, but it would be a real game changer if I could pick up Jotuls w trashed enamel for next to nothing and could take it back to bare cast.


I know it's not anywhere near you, but call Blast-It-All in Salisbury NC. They can advise you on what type a media you need for that application. It would be tough to get the enamel off without damaging the cast iron, but someone there will be able to advise you. They sell all kinds of blast media and there used to be a flat rate for individual bags for small consumers. I bet your blasting dude would be thrilled if you showed up with a paying job plus your own media.


----------



## D. Hermit (Sep 13, 2021)

SpaceBus said:


> I know it's not anywhere near you, but call Blast-It-All in Salisbury NC. They can advise you on what type a media you need for that application. It would be tough to get the enamel off without damaging the cast iron, but someone there will be able to advise you. They sell all kinds of blast media and there used to be a flat rate for individual bags for small consumers. I bet your blasting dude would be thrilled if you showed up with a paying job plus your own media.


Ill check it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sinai (Aug 27, 2022)

Need help would like to know the worth of a Elm Wood Stove that want to sell


----------



## Hoytman (Aug 27, 2022)

What size is it? Looks like a 24”, but hard to tell from the pictures.

Do you have any better pictures of the inside?


----------



## D. Hermit (Aug 28, 2022)

sinai said:


> Need help would like to know the worth of a Elm Wood Stove that want to sell
> 
> View attachment 298419
> View attachment 298420
> ...


I deal with more elms a year than almost anyone right now.  And its a very dependent on where you live. 

They go for much more right around me, because they were made 45 mins from here, so there is a huge amount if people who want them. 

Your stove, In this condition, if the baffle is in perfect shape, is around $500-750.  But again, thats here in Vermont/NH. Im not sure what it would go for in TX.


----------



## Hoytman (Aug 28, 2022)

I’m still looking for one, but Vermont is closer than Elpaso. 

I don’t need a stove in perfect condition as I  willing to rebuild. Buying t will be a gift to my wife. Buying is an option, but I’m willing to trade as well.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 28, 2022)

With the right seller I would not worry about shipping it. If you are not familiar with Fastenals shipping service it works well and lot less hassle than LTL shipping. The seller would take the legs off and strap it on a pallet, drops it at the nearest Fastenal outlet and then several days later you get a call from the local Fastenal to pick it up . As long as the seller did a good job fastening it down so it does not go rolling off the pallet, it should make it fine as the body is welded steel pipe (not cast iron).


----------



## D. Hermit (Aug 28, 2022)

peakbagger said:


> With the right seller I would not worry about shipping it. If you are not familiar with Fastenals shipping service it works well and lot less hassle than LTL shipping. The seller would take the legs off and strap it on a pallet, drops it at the nearest Fastenal outlet and then several days later you get a call from the local Fastenal to pick it up . As long as the seller did a good job fastening it down so it does not go rolling off the pallet, it should make it fine as the body is welded steel pipe (not cast iron).


Ideally, you build a wooden cradle on a pallet to transport it, then you leave the legs on. Or ship it disassembled.

The problem with taking the legs off and strapping the bottom to a pallet, is if the trucker hits a good enough bump, you can absolutely crack that front ring, or even the back. Those are cast iron. 

And Fastenal ltl service has  been back and forth from being on hold to being cancelled. Plus they split the country in half depending on where you and the buyer are, they may not even ship it.

Intuiship is your best bet currently for shipping stoves.


----------



## Hoytman (Aug 28, 2022)

I’d be happy to just find some of the cast parts. A front and back assembly and the legs would be great, if nothing else.


----------



## sinai (Sep 7, 2022)

D. Hermit said:


> I deal with more elms a year than almost anyone right now.  And its a very dependent on where you live.
> 
> They go for much more right around me, because they were made 45 mins from here, so there is a huge amount if people who want them.
> 
> Your stove, In this condition, if the baffle is in perfect shape, is around $500-750.  But again, thats here in Vermont/NH. Im not sure what it would go for in TX.


thank you


----------



## Nateb440 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hoytman said:


> I’d be happy to just find some of the cast parts. A front and back assembly and the legs would be great, if nothing else.


Just put one on classifieds.  Check it out and give me a call/text if interested.  859 509-7666





						For Sale - Vermont Ironworks Stove
					

Hello all.  I purchased this beautiful Vermont Ironworks stove (the Elm) for a small cabin and realized too late it was too large for the small space I’m intending to heat.  I’d like to sell it.  Open to reasonable offers.  I’m located near Lexington KY.




					www.hearth.com


----------



## 3650 (Dec 1, 2022)

I need parts for my non-cat Elm. I need the factory elbow  pipe adapter and baffle. I was in touch with Steve through Facebook a few years ago but he didn’t have any. If anyone knows of any I’d appreciate it.


----------



## begreen (Dec 1, 2022)

3650 said:


> I need parts for my non-cat Elm. I need the factory elbow  pipe adapter and baffle. I was in touch with Steve through Facebook a few years ago but he didn’t have any. If anyone knows of any I’d appreciate it.


For greater coverage, put the request in the Classifieds forum here too.


----------



## Hoytman (Dec 1, 2022)

Text message sent.


----------



## Nateb440 (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks for the interest in the stove.  It has sold.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 13, 2022)

Nateb440 said:


> Thanks for the interest in the stove.  It has sold.


I was very interested, but never got a response to my messages…


----------



## Hoytman (Dec 14, 2022)

Sold for more than the asking price according to a text he sent me a week ago tomorrow. He was kind enough to tell me it had sold after I initially spoke to him.

He had said he wasn’t in a hurry to sell, but also needed/wanted money for Christmas, and I understood. As such I told him I wanted the stove but wouldn’t ask him to hold it because if he needed money I didn’t want to keep him from selling it before Christmas. I wanted to keep my money for Christmas time as well plus didn’t have it all at the moment and said I would be back in touch after Christmas. I thought I had a stove of my own sold, but the guy backed out.

My plans was to buy it after Christmas for a full restoration project for my son and I and as a gift for my wife. Would likely have never been burned again, or sold. Would have been passed down to my son.

Some may have ask him to hold it with no money. He even offered, but I won’t do that to a guy whether or not it’s Christmas time, good times, or bad. Times are tough for lots of folks. I’m not one to be taken advantage of and I treat people the same.

Good for him for getting more than he was asking. Good for him for getting back in touch with me to tell me it had sold. He didn’t have to even do that. I hated to see him sell it before I could look at it, but that’s how it goes when you’re honest with folks. He was honest with me as far as I could tell, so he’ll get no complaints from me.

If anyone else finds one or has one for sale and looking to sell it (to me), now you know my intentions with it.  My son is interested in these stoves and projects for me and him help keep him on the right path in life making memories…at least this far at 16.


----------



## 3650 (Dec 29, 2022)

Wow these things are really climbing in value. 






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## mellow (Dec 29, 2022)

3650 said:


> Wow these things are really climbing in value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What someone wants and what they get are different things,  asking $4K for a restored elm is absurd and it will be sitting for a while.  Nice stoves but not that nice.


----------



## D. Hermit (Dec 29, 2022)

mellow said:


> What someone wants and what they get are different things,  asking $4K for a restored elm is absurd and it will be sitting for a while.  Nice stoves but not that nice.


Funny you should say that. This is my work. People reguarly pay me those prices to have me personally restore their elms. I restore more Elms than anybody else, and I do a better job than anybody else.

They have a cult following in New England and will absolutly bring top dollar, if they came from a reputable shop, such as mine, which is known to do the highest quaility Elm restorations. 

His problem is that he paid to get the stove done, brought it back down to NJ, and is trying to flip
It there, where the market is almost non exsistent that far out of New England, up here in Vermont/NH/Mass, Elms bring this kind of money all day, esp a 36”.

Plus this is a 36” nickel elm, and you do not just find 36”s everywhere. Maybe 1 out of every 20 I do or find is a 36”.  More often than not people will pay me to convery their smaller elm to a 36” for them if they need it that big.

You can absolulty find restored ones for cheaper done by the “puff and polish” backyard restoration people. But who wants to pay that kinda money to someone who doesnt do this for a living and have a reputaion and a huge portfolio online to see all the Elms they have done.

So the short answer to your response, is I deal with Quaility, and you are looking for value.  Huge difference and know your worth. If you get a value piece of someone, odds are they cut tons of corners and have no expierence in what they are doing


----------



## mellow (Dec 29, 2022)

To each their own, I guess I did pay almost that for a Blaze King, but it would burn for a whole lot longer and cleaner than that, but then again Nostalgia has a huge play in it like all older things,  some will pay and others will point and laugh.


----------



## Hoytman (Dec 29, 2022)

“It isn’t bragging if you can back it up.” - Dizzy Dean

“The only thing more dangerous than ignorance is arrogance.” -Albert Einstein


----------

